# Shalom Farms/ Olive U kennels / Simmone LaPlant



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you know what health testing they do?


----------



## CitySpoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Apparently this is what they include:
1-year genetic guarantee,
3-year OFA hip rating guarantee,
LIFETIME guarantee against hip/elbow dysphasia,
5- year nutrition guarantee


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what is the meaning of a 1-year genetic guarantee? genetic testing is available for some, but not all, conditions poodles are subject to. good breeders are pretty specific about what they test for and genes don't change during a lifetime (though i suppose there could be damage of some kind at some point), so a genetic test result should be pretty solid info for the life of the dog.

do you have a link to the web site you would like to share? there are some pretty sharp-eyed members here who have helped others out re possible red flags, etc., after looking at an actual web site. i'm not one of them, but i have read threads where others have posted and a lot of good points have been made.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

CitySpoo, did you happen to notice at their website that in order to maintain the elbow/hip and nutrition (?) guarantees, owners are mandated to purchase a specific food *through* this breeder?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

And the food lists chicken meal as the first ingredient followed by rice and oats.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you looking specifically for a silver standard? I did not really look too closely at their site after seeing that their silver boy Olive U Lovestruck N a Silver Moment was born 11/20/2013 and it appears he has already sired two litters born in November 2014. So he would have been just under a year old. He is not even fully mature and has been used at stud. He also could not have had his hips tested yet as he is not even two which is the minimum requirement. I am actually surprised that Gulfbreeze poodles would have sold them a puppy with full registration. I have looked no further, I am not impressed. I hope other will help you out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

TLP........ Gulf Breeze has some gorgeous dogs!! They look like they are extensively involved in Spoos and I wonder if they knew about Olive U doing such a chancy breeding!
I can't imagine any good breeder wanting to hear some other breeder bragging about their stud's lineage and then breeding him so young!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

TLP has made some good points to look into. Two litters and not even 1yr pretty surprisingly.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> TLP has made some good points to look into. Two litters and not even 1yr pretty surprisingly.


Fully agree. Pretty scary since they don't know what they're dealing with. Hard not to wonder why the rush...


----------

